# Une fourre-clavier pour iPad 2?



## Keikoku (30 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

je cherche une "fourre" qui permettrai, en plus de maintenir l'ipad debout, d'utiliser un clavier.

En fait, j'en ai déjà vu souvent mais je n'en trouve aucune d'intéressante...

Je me demandais si vous aviez de bons conseils.

Merci


----------



## rafa74460 (31 Octobre 2012)

Si j'ai bien compris tu cherche quelque chose dans ce genre là: 
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/accessoire-pour-tablette/logitech-tablet-keyboard-p13586/test.html
Il est franchement pas mal, reconnu direct par l'iPad, j'en suis content 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h30 ----------

Il y a celui là qui est très bien aussi mais un poil plus cher, tu peut mettre l'iPad dedans ici carrément, je t'invite à regarder la vidéo:
http://www.xavierstuder.com/2011/07...se-le-test-de-laccessoire-ultime-pour-ipad-2/


----------



## Keikoku (31 Octobre 2012)

C'est pas vraiment ça. C'est plutôt une fourre complète genre en cuir (ou imitation), et dedans tu as un clavier, avec la possibilité de déplier tout ça pour le maintenir exactement comme la smart cover.

Mais ya deja de bons produits que tu me proposes là ^^

J'attend de voir si d'autres personnes me propose autre chose


----------

